# ∆ Every Dung Beetle Rolls Poop ∆



## imaginer (Mar 19, 2013)

Every Dung Beetle Rolls Poop: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJXXZIG








At it's heart, Every Dung Beetle Rolls Poop is a Children's picture book (fixed area display--meaning this book will look great on your device!) about doing what makes you happy. I figure since so many of you are authors, you might be able to really connect with that idea--we don't all want to roll poop for the rest of our lives.

In celebration of my new book, 'The Easter Robot' I've decided to put EDBRP on sale for free on Friday and Saturday. It's been getting pretty solid reviews so far, and I really hope if you do try it out, you'll enjoy it.

Fun facts: Dung Beetles are perhaps one of the most peculiar creatures on this planet. They roll poop, they live in poop, and they eat poop. This is the life of a Dung Beetle. But they also orient and navigate themselves with the Milky Way--the only creature on earth besides humans known to do so. So as strange as they are; a Dung Beetle is never truly lost, and will always find its way.


----------



## imaginer (Mar 19, 2013)

It's free now! Thanks to everyone who's giving it a shot. Comments, Reviews and all of that awesome stuff that takes your free time is very appreciated and it means a lot to me, so thanks--thanks for checking out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## imaginer (Mar 19, 2013)

I know this is more of an area where you just see promotion, but if anyone had any questions about Children's books on the kindle, I'm not an expert by any means, but I've gone through a few hurdles and have learned some things, and would be more than willing to offer so help or advice.

If you're just looking for something for the kids... I'd love it if you checked out my book... and as a little bonus to all kboards users... If you're interested in the book for a while I'll happily gift the book to you for free in return for an honest amazon review. Just let me know on here, and we can pm the details.


----------

